# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Provimet e Lirimit

## Nickyyy

Pershendetje!
A mund te me thoni sa eshte diferenca e pikeve midis notes 9 dhe 10 ne provimet e lirimit ne klasen e 9  :muah2: ..  :buzeqeshje:

----------

